# HELP!!! Functional english qualification



## DineshGovindan (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering if someone can help me with my doubts regarding dependents functional English qualification...

Just to give a background I received an invite to apply for a visa in Skillselect on 22-Apr-2013. I have all the necessary documents to support my claim but im currently stuck with my wife’s functional English qualification requirement :ballchain: . She completed till her 10th grade in a English medium school followed by Bachelor of Arts in Economics (B.A. Economics) which is a three distant learning program (again in English) now my question is... Can her qualification serves as a proof of functional English or should she take up IELTS to meet the dependent English criteria?  I really don’t have the luxury of spending 4250$ AUD for her English lessons so if someone can advise how I should go about it would be of great help :help:

Any advise is much appreciated... Thanks in advance :clap2:


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

DineshGovindan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if someone can help me with my doubts regarding dependents functional English qualification...
> 
> ...


Take IELTS and score anything no less 4.5 overall. That's the easiest way to do


----------



## DineshGovindan (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Wesmant :smile: .. Thats the plan but it will take some time and i have to wait till she gets her mark in order to file for the visa :ranger:

But im just curious to know if her qualification will fall under one of the below..

1. Hold a degree, higher degree that requires at least 2 years full-time study or training and all the instruction for that award was conducted in English
2. Have completed all years of primary education and at least 3 years of tertiary education at education institution in which all instructions was conducted in English
3. Have completed at least 5 years of secondary education at education institution in which all instruction was conducted in English.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

As far as I know, if you are not passport holder of those english speaking contries (native, as indicated US, UK, CA, NZ, Ireland), it is debatable. I even knew someone from Singapore where we have a fully english conversed education, where the spose had cambridge 'O' level and a Polytechnic Diploma, Diac still require IELTS. 

So, if you have concern on time, better quickly find a slot for IELTS. Sometime, there's empty slot for the next available dates because some people cancel/postpone their test, and you'll get the cert within a month from now


----------



## DineshGovindan (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Wesmant... will give it a go :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

DineshGovindan said:


> Thanks Wesmant... will give it a go :fingerscrossed:


Good luck! It's a sure can do for your spouse. Just that u have to spend for the test fee!


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Another addition to the question-does school leaving certificate helps for the spouse where it is mentioned as english medium or do we have to give ielts


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Senior expats please advise on my above question


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Not unless she was taught wholly in English and then you would need further proof not just certificates.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

So the school my spouse studied is only english medium and hence primary and secondary is in english medium

Please advise


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Devang said:


> So the school my spouse studied is only english medium and hence primary and secondary is in english medium
> 
> Please advise


My wife completed her BBA (distance education) via university if madras. All we did was to request the admin guy to give us a letter stating that "her medium of education was ENGLISH".
They have a fixed template in which the details like name, year studied, course, registration number are printed and signed by respective authority. 
A DD for 100/- had to be taken in the name of university.

Hope this helps !! And yes - there were no issues in getting the visa.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Indians have to take IELTS or pay 4000 Oz$. There is no other way. The clause of studying in english medium schools or universities is not applicable to Indians. 

Please refer this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/125142-spouse-ielts-requirement-4.html


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

As far as I'm aware that's not true. Everyone can prove english ability through study unless you can provide a link to DIAC stating otherwise?


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Fyi.



> functional english
> 
> for the purposes of a secondary subclass 855 visa under the meat industry labour agreement, 'functional english' is classed as having an ielts score of at least an average 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing).
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Fyi.



FYI you have provided a link to the 855 Labour agreement which this person is not applying for. I still do not see anywhere that states Indians can not use education to prove English.

It states in both links "a trade, diploma diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or out of Australia which required at least two years full time study and all instruction was undertaken in English" 


The link

Functional English


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> My wife completed her BBA (distance education) via university if madras. All we did was to request the admin guy to give us a letter stating that "her medium of education was ENGLISH".
> They have a fixed template in which the details like name, year studied, course, registration number are printed and signed by respective authority.
> A DD for 100/- had to be taken in the name of university.
> 
> Hope this helps !! And yes - there were no issues in getting the visa.


Same with my case too. My spouse completed his Bachelour degree in distance education and I got a document from the University mentioning that he completed the couse in English. This was accepted.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

You will need a "Medium of education" certificate from her university. It is something that the college / university provides mentioning that the course(s) were conducted in English. 

I was in the same situation as you and we decided to go with IELTS. Much easier than going 10,000 kms away to my wife's university to try and get such a certificate. Having said that, I know of a colleague who did get such a certificate (but that was 3 or 4 years ago).


----------



## eldoissac (Jun 26, 2012)

In my case it went like this. My wife had 3 year polytechnic diploma in software engg and the CO asked for a letter from the college/university she studied stating that the medium of instruction was in English OR an IELTS score of functional English.

I got a letter from the principal in the college letter head stating the medium with her reg. no and year and the visa was granted.

Good luck...


----------



## DineshGovindan (Apr 23, 2013)

So just to summarize... Even if the bachelor degree was awarded through a distant education is it valid if we can get a certificate from the university that the medium of instruction was English? Also in my case my wife did her B.A after completing her 10th (full time) directly, will this scenario impact her because she didn’t do her Higher secondary (11th + 12th) and directly went to B.A? I’m trying to weight all my options as I don’t find any near slots for the exam before my invite expires  please can someone advise if I can apply the visa taking my wife’s school and distant program in to account with letter saying the medium of instruction was in English and if required later I can book for the IELTS while my visa is in progress and then submit the score in due course time?


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Please see the format below what I took from my school on school letter head...
We uploaded the same as Evident that I know English...
We got our grant and CO did'nt even asked any question on this...Just keep in mind count of classes should be minimum 10 years or above..Eg. from class 1 to class 10 or from class 2 to 12 or class 1 to 12
As this is tested so think you can use it....Still cross check and decide ..all the best...

" TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN 


This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of XXXXXX. She was an student of mine at xxxxxxxxxxxxx, from class Sixth to class Twelfth and completed her schooling in year XXXXXXXXXXX. During her time studying with me, XXXXX proved to be an excellent student with a keen mind and a willingness to work hard to learn. The medium of the study was in ENGLISH in the complete tenure of the education. English was studied as First language.
SHE has excellent communication skills. SHE written work is both clear and concise, and interesting to read. HE/SHE demonstrated her oral articulateness in the discussion sections that were an integral part of the course. Each discussion section focused on a particular ethical dilemma. Students were required analyze morally problematic situations, and to develop and argue for their own ethical views with regard to the issue in question. SHE was highly proficient in applying the course material in analyzing the problem situations. SHE always explained her views very concisely and gave supporting arguments that were both clear and persuasive. Thank you for your time. 


Name and Seal of the Institution 
Name of the authorized person 
Signature of the authorized person 
Contact details


----------



## eldoissac (Jun 26, 2012)

DIAC website states the following:

Some of the methods to demonstrate functional English language ability include:

-evidence of an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least an average 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
-evidence of an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to IELTS 4.5 and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
-the main applicant’s first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
-evidence that the applicant has been assessed by an AMEP service provider in Australia as having functional English
-evidence the applicant holds a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which required at least two years full-time study and all instruction was undertaken in English
-evidence the applicant has successfully completed at least one year full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was undertaken in English.

Point 4 says the trade, diploma or higher qualification require at least two years full-time study and all instruction was undertaken in English. In that case, distance education may not qualify. But again it depends on the CO. So the least risky way is to write IELTS for 4.5. And yes, you can apply and write IELTS while the visa application is in progress. The CO will request you for functional English proof and in most cases you will get 28 days to respond. At that time you can respond giving the details of IELTS exam date and expected result date.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Letter from school/college should work....I had the same issue as my CO requested for spouse english ability evidence last week...just got a letter from school where she studied from III to IXth Std & it worked....submitted to CO on Monday...Just received my Grant...so, don't worry too much abt taking IELTS...letter should work fine..


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

VenkytoOz said:


> Indians have to take IELTS or pay 4000 Oz$. There is no other way. The clause of studying in english medium schools or universities is not applicable to Indians.
> 
> Please refer this thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/125142-spouse-ielts-requirement-4.html


I am sorry but you are totally wrong! 
My spouse gave a letter from uni stating that the medium of instruction was English and the course was x no. of years long. 
A few of my friends did the same. 

Again this is SPOUSE Englsh - not primary applicant -PAs have to give the IELTS.


----------



## DineshGovindan (Apr 23, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> Letter from school/college should work....I had the same issue as my CO requested for spouse english ability evidence last week...just got a letter from school where she studied from III to IXth Std & it worked....submitted to CO on Monday...Just received my Grant...so, don't worry too much abt taking IELTS...letter should work fine..


Thanks @Maverick27... that sounds really positive :clap2: hopefully il get the letter from the school and apply with the same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DineshGovindan (Apr 23, 2013)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please see the format below what I took from my school on school letter head...
> We uploaded the same as Evident that I know English...
> ...


@Shipra Rathore - you made my day Thanks.. il try a similar format and load it along with my documents for skillselect. Just hoping all goes well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

DineshGovindan said:


> @Shipra Rathore - you made my day Thanks.. il try a similar format and load it along with my documents for skillselect. Just hoping all goes well :fingerscrossed:


Hi ,

Dnt worry just get the above letter printed on school letter head and upload....there will be no issues..all the best..keep us posted if want any other info....


----------



## DineshGovindan (Apr 23, 2013)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Dnt worry just get the above letter printed on school letter head and upload....there will be no issues..all the best..keep us posted if want any other info....


Sure will do  il be submitting it probably this week.. will update you guys with the progress .. Thanks again for the template.. much appreciated :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## DineshGovindan (Apr 23, 2013)

Also... I was wondering... For dependent IELTS requirement do they require 4.5 on each of the 4 sections (reading, writing, listening and speaking) or 4.5 is a overall score which is required? Please clarify...


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

The documentation says 4.5 as an average ("Overall" on the IELTS score)



DineshGovindan said:


> Also... I was wondering... For dependent IELTS requirement do they require 4.5 on each of the 4 sections (reading, writing, listening and speaking) or 4.5 is a overall score which is required? Please clarify...


----------



## DineshGovindan (Apr 23, 2013)

melloncollie said:


> The documentation says 4.5 as an average ("Overall" on the IELTS score)


Thanks for the clarification @melloncollie .. i just got confused with main application score where we require scores on each section with that of a dependents requirement..


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> FYI you have provided a link to the 855 Labour agreement which this person is not applying for. I still do not see anywhere that states Indians can not use education to prove English.
> 
> It states in both links "a trade, diploma diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or out of Australia which required at least two years full time study and all instruction was undertaken in English"
> 
> ...


Hi _shel,

I am showing my mother as my dependent. She completed her BA course from Delhi University in the 70's. However, one of the electives was Hindi (native language), but all the rest of the subjects (3 in number) were in English. The course duration was 3 years. If the DU refuses to write that medium of instruction was english but writes that medium of instruction was english except one course which was taught in the native language..will that be acceptable? DIAC has specified that all subjects must be in English?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi _shel,
> 
> I am showing my mother as my dependent. She completed her BA course from Delhi University in the 70's. However, one of the electives was Hindi (native language), but all the rest of the subjects (3 in number) were in English. The course duration was 3 years. If the DU refuses to write that medium of instruction was english but writes that medium of instruction was english except one course which was taught in the native language..will that be acceptable? DIAC has specified that all subjects must be in English?


Hi Rocky, 

The medium of Instruction was English (even if there was an Optional "Language" Course in Hindi/ French/ German does not matter) 
The DU HAs to make the letter stating that the overall medium of instruction was English. 
If they insist (i don't see why they should though - must be a very silly admin person sitting there making that call) Let them say what they want to say as long as it clearly mentions that all the other subjects MOI was English. 

All the best!


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

Flames123 said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> The medium of Instruction was English (even if there was an Optional "Language" Course in Hindi/ French/ German does not matter)
> The DU HAs to make the letter stating that the overall medium of instruction was English.
> ...


That's a relief ! I have her degree certificate and mark sheets as well. The mark sheet specified one of the subjects as Hindi, so was very apprehensive about it. Conclusively, I will ask for a letter stating that her MOI was English or something like she graduated from DU in BA Course in English medium , sort of. And, I will show them this certificate along with her degree. I hope they wouldn't raise eyebrows over one subject in the native language. I asked this because they have mentioned it categorically that all instruction should be in English. So I hope it is confirmed that I need not worry about it and can go ahead, right?

Thanks


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

rockyrambo said:


> That's a relief ! I have her degree certificate and mark sheets as well. The mark sheet specified one of the subjects as Hindi, so was very apprehensive about it. Conclusively, I will ask for a letter stating that her MOI was English or something like she graduated from DU in BA Course in English medium , sort of. And, I will show them this certificate along with her degree. I hope they wouldn't raise eyebrows over one subject in the native language. I asked this because they have mentioned it categorically that all instruction should be in English. So I hope it is confirmed that I need not worry about it and can go ahead, right?
> 
> Thanks


no not at all - COs have processed such applications from several thousands of applicants with dependents from Universities. 
They too are well versed with graduate qualifications as well - and they too would have had to chose a foreign language as an elective. 
so no worries. 
Moreover, i am pretty sure that DU has a ready format for this request as they may be having many who try to go overseas for higher studies etc. 
Don't worry - all the best!!


----------



## rockyrambo (Apr 22, 2013)

Flames123 said:


> no not at all - COs have processed such applications from several thousands of applicants with dependents from Universities.
> They too are well versed with graduate qualifications as well - and they too would have had to chose a foreign language as an elective.
> so no worries.
> Moreover, i am pretty sure that DU has a ready format for this request as they may be having many who try to go overseas for higher studies etc.
> Don't worry - all the best!!


Thanks a bunch ! You have given me 'Flames' of hope


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

DineshGovindan said:


> Sure will do  il be submitting it probably this week.. will update you guys with the progress .. Thanks again for the template.. much appreciated :clap2: :clap2:


Hello Dinesh,

I will really appreciate if you can Kindly update if your spouses school certificate stating that she took education in English was accepted by CO or not..I am in the same situation and was thinking of getting certificate from the school from class 1 to 10..

Also do CO ask for the degree or transcript for the spouses education...as the 10th or 12th grade degree is awarded by education board and not from the school directly..


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

rockyrambo said:


> Hi _shel,
> 
> I am showing my mother as my dependent. She completed her BA course from Delhi University in the 70's. However, one of the electives was Hindi (native language), but all the rest of the subjects (3 in number) were in English. The course duration was 3 years. If the DU refuses to write that medium of instruction was english but writes that medium of instruction was english except one course which was taught in the native language..will that be acceptable? DIAC has specified that all subjects must be in English?


Hi, Can you please highlight how to get this functional english letter from DU?


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

divyashil said:


> Hi, Can you please highlight how to get this functional english letter from DU?


You can visit the university with your degree certificate and request for Medium of Instruction letter. They would give the same in the university letterhead signed by the registrar. 

regards


----------

